# Blue Fawn or just Tan?!



## GunnersMommy (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi- 
Just wondering if someone can tell me if my pup is a blue fawn pitbull or just tan? He was a rescue so I don't know about his parents but I'd like to try to get some info on him! Thanks


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

As a rescue, he is not a pit bull. Just a Bull breed mix. You got lucky with a very handsome dog though.
Do you have a closer shot of the face? The nose color as well as the dark markings around his muzzle and eyes will determine whether he is blue fawn or just fawn. If those things are black, then he is just fawn. If they are lighter, more grey or blue in color, then he is a blue fawn.


----------



## GunnersMommy (Aug 30, 2016)

Awe thank you so much for your reply! He's such a great boy we really did get lucky, his nose is very dark and he has brown eyes, I'll attach a close up of his face to get you a better look


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Definitely a blue fawn.
And seriously handsome. He remind me of a young Ecko. 
He looks like a sweet boy. Congrats on a great pet choice.


----------



## GunnersMommy (Aug 30, 2016)

Young Ecko? I'll have to check him out. Is there any way to have a blood test done to see if I can get his exact breed? If you had to guess what you you say? He's 5 1/2 months old and already 44 lbs lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

My boy is Ecko. When he was younger. Very similar body shape.
without a ped you will never know what he is. That's why he's just a bull breed mix.
44 lbs at that age would make him too big to be an APBT. Given societies breed confusion and breed demands, he's most likely an American Bully mix. It's much harder to find an AmStaff or Staffy Bull at a rescue or shelter. And almost completely unheard of to find an APBT.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Hmmm, maybe it's just my phone, but I don't see blue pigmentation here? I would say just fawn.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

BCdogs said:


> Hmmm, maybe it's just my phone, but I don't see blue pigmentation here? I would say just fawn.


The lightening around the mouth in the one pic is where I see it. But it could just be the lighting.


----------



## GunnersMommy (Aug 30, 2016)

Do you have any pics of Ecko? I'd love to see them just as a comparison. And I would agree that 44lbs at 5 1/2 months is way too big to be a APBT from the research I've done they're usually that weight or less fully grown so who knows what he could be mixed with lol.


----------



## GunnersMommy (Aug 30, 2016)

BCdogs said:


> Hmmm, maybe it's just my phone, but I don't see blue pigmentation here? I would say just fawn.


I'll try to post a few more close pics in natural lighting. These are all when he was a pup ?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Yeah, I see a black nose, not blue. I stand by fawn.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

BCdogs said:


> Yeah, I see a black nose, not blue. I stand by fawn.


In the last run of pics, I'll have to concede. Just fawn.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

GunnersMommy said:


> Do you have any pics of Ecko? I'd love to see them just as a comparison. And I would agree that 44lbs at 5 1/2 months is way too big to be a APBT from the research I've done they're usually that weight or less fully grown so who knows what he could be mixed with lol.


I do. But the old laptop is lent out at the moment and work does allow access to photobucket. Ecko is much smaller, but the builds are similar. My boy is 8 and weighs 47 lbs.


----------



## GunnersMommy (Aug 30, 2016)

BCdogs said:


> Yeah, I see a black nose, not blue. I stand by fawn.


Thanks for the feed back! Much appreciated


----------



## GunnersMommy (Aug 30, 2016)

EckoMac said:


> BCdogs said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I see a black nose, not blue. I stand by fawn.
> ...


Good to know, I'm glad to have a better idea now, thanks a lot for all the feedback!


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

as said by the others thats a fawn but its a good looking pup. wish you the best of luck


----------

